# Hey I'm dating an Esfp ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Is this okay? Do you guys approve? Should I end the relationship? Is this normal? Should I make another thread? I talked with her about the MBTI thing and told her we might not be compatible and that I'd get your guys' approval on the relationship. Do you think I should dump her? I am highly considering it and I even let her know that things could end depending on what is said.
We're awaiting replies, thank you in advance.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to tell you this, but the average ESFP dies painfully after spending more than 1 hour with an INTP!
Dating out of your type zone is dangerous!
But yes to be sure make a thread in the INTP and ESFP subforum, as well as in the INFJ sub forum just for good luck!





( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Suggest the ENFP to leave any INTPs alone and come over to the INTJs...:exterminate:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I think... I think... I think you should go take a nap. This relationship will never be normal.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I know an ISTP/ESFP pair that has made it work (but that's because that particular ISTP is a bit of a willing doormat), but I really think that with the TiNe SeFi difference it might require a lot of effort. With our Se/Se matchup my ex and I used to struggle with regards to our very separate interests and hobbies and things we liked to do outdoors and stuff. She was family oriented - I was more into going out just for the hell of it without involving her family all the time. It was fireworks for the first year during the honeymoom period, and then just a plain dumpster fire after that :laughing:

Good luck though. If you want to make it work it can be a good experience. ESFPs are one of the more openly loving types as long as they're able to constantly meet their high dopamine requirements. I find it really hard to conceive that an introvert will be able to provide it _consistently_ over the long term though.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Eu_citzen said:


> Suggest the ENFP to leave any INTPs alone and come over to the INTJs...:exterminate:


But it's an E*S*FP (scary sensor)!! Do you still want her?? :thinking:


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Kommandant said:


> But it's an E*S*FP (scary sensor)!! Do you still want her?? :thinking:


I'll just sit back and watch the carnage. h:


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Is esfp any scarier than esfj?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> Is this okay? Do you guys approve? Should I end the relationship? Is this normal? Should I make another thread? I talked with her about the MBTI thing and told her we might not be compatible and that I'd get your guys' approval on the relationship. Do you think I should dump her? I am highly considering it and I even let her know that things could end depending on what is said.
> We're awaiting replies, thank you in advance.


The fact that you're with this ESFP is proof you're not an INTP. I highly recommend that you stop this farce and reveal your true type to us. Let me guess, you're actually an ESFJ. No other way can I explain the over emotionality and the abundance of exclamation marks in this thread. Not to mention you thanked us in advance, something an INTP would not even dream of doing. Even your signature, is trying to overcompensate for the fact that by nature you're a social butterfly ESFJ pretending to be your opposite type. 

Another mistyping mystery solved. Man, I am good at this.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

@Marshy14 sorry bro but science has proven:

1. When NT is with any high F, the chances of spontaneous human combustion (for either party) increases by 1,498%
2. When iNtuitive is dating a Sensor, success is contingent on a. the respective moon signs b. was Mars in retrograde?? c. household/pet allergy compatibility (HPAC - I'll see if I can find the chart for you)
3. If you don't have any common functions you will need to purchase a translator. 

That said, there is a slight chance for success. I recommend taking each at least 5 more assessments over the internet as well as consulting a rabbi for counseling (regardless of actual religious affiliation). 

Best of luck!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

thanks guys for the advice guys I dumped her. She's crying but who cares, if it isn't going to work it isn't going to work so no need to try


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Well of course she was crying. Feelers  amirite y'all 

I don't even understand what tears indicate because I have never experienced it m'self beep boop bop _looks in science manual_


----------



## SimplyEnigmatic (Aug 19, 2017)

Marshy14 said:


> Is this okay? Do you guys approve? Should I end the relationship? Is this normal? Should I make another thread? I talked with her about the MBTI thing and told her we might not be compatible and that I'd get your guys' approval on the relationship. Do you think I should dump her? I am highly considering it and I even let her know that things could end depending on what is said.
> We're awaiting replies, thank you in advance.


1. Yes this is okay
2. You don't need our approval
3. Don't end the relationship based on mbti
4. It is normal to date anyone
5. If you want to, I'd make the thread in the esfp section. They'll help you understand your SO
6. Based on the reason that you two are not compatible mbti wise, terrible reasoning.

First of all, any relationship can work. MBTI is used to help understand another person, not break up a relationship. 
Secondly, you are dating for a reason, you two are attracted to each other, try furthering the relationship.
Lastly, forget about mbti match ups, xxxx is extremely compatible with xxxx is complete bs. All types can work with all types

I didn't realize you dumped her when I wrote this....


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

So you failed to peek properly, @*iPeekAtChu* .

Of course i agree with your last statement of 'all types can work with all types', provided enough works given. Now the remaining question is only how much work would you care to give in order to make the work does work?

Work, work, work!  :laughing:

And @stathamspeacoat, i really adore your scientific approach to this relationship. I approve. LoL :skeleton:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know this is even real.. :laughing:


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

First off send me pics of her.
If she is good looking enough I will be whatever type needs me to be.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

ESFPs are hot, give her to me!

@NT the DC roflmao


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Kommandant said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but the average ESFP dies painfully after spending more than 1 hour with an INTP!
> Dating out of your type zone is dangerous!
> But yes to be sure make a thread in the INTP and ESFP subforum, as well as in the INFJ sub forum just for good luck!
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that can't be true. My father was an intp and I'm still alive. Some of his antics were hilarious and he was clueless about things that were right in front of his face. Still... he was fun... and he's been gone for almost six years... and I really miss him.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

TB_Wisdom said:


> ESFPs are hot, give her to me!
> 
> @NT the DC roflmao


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------

